# Do you want/need more rest now?



## chic (Aug 13, 2015)

I've been having a particularly challenging year and find that my body & mind are demanding more rest. (Which I do give to them). I function much more effectively after a refreshing rest. I see rest as healing because the body does heal itself during sleep and rest.

How about you? Do you find that you want more rest now that you're getting older, or during times of relentless stress? Do you give yourself that rest?


----------



## John C (Aug 13, 2015)

As I get older, I do need more rest.  Thankfully, I still sleep well and rarely get up before sunrise.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2015)

I think I need more rest now as a senior than when I was working.  Many times back then I didn't get to bed early, but still had to get up before the break of dawn.  I also sleep pretty well, and get around 8 hours in most nights.  Never take naps, never liked them even as a child.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, I think I do require more rest now.  If I'm home in the afternoon, I'll usually take a 30-40 minute nap.  Feels wonderful!


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 13, 2015)

I do not nap and I have my sleep interrupted by my bladder but hey, I am an old guy.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes, I often get tired by late afternoon and might have a little nap for about 1/2 hr or so, but not always.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm fortunate to be able to sleep like a log and not have to get up to go to the bathroom.    Sometimes during the day I'll take a short nap.

When I was younger and a lot busier, I got by on less sleep.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't nap and I do get up once at night to p.


----------



## chic (Aug 14, 2015)

So it seems that aging does wear us out and causes us to need more sleep and rest. I'm okay with that.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Oh you bet! I pretty much alternate sleeping and waking around the clock. Some "naps" are a short fifteen minutes, Others an hour or so. The longest are at night, but almost never more than three hours. I do need them, and they do make a difference.
My energy level falls off pretty quick, but bear in mind, I am considerably older than you are. 

Well that was exhausting. Back to bed now. fftobed:


----------



## oldman (Aug 14, 2015)

No, I am fine w/o a nap. I get about 6 hours of sleep and that seems to work for me.


----------



## Lara (Aug 14, 2015)

Years ago, I read somewhere that a 1 1/2 hour nap is a "power nap" but any more than that will begin to interrupt your normal sleep pattern. Many Mediterranean countries close shops in the afternoons for 2 hours…allowing for siestas. But then their work day doesn't end until 7pm.* 

In the News in April 2015,* Catalonia in northeast Spain is the first region to propose to Parliament that they change change that:

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/04/10/end-...egion-wants-to-call-time-on-long-lunches.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 14, 2015)

I have been sleeping a decent amount of hours at night and feel like I want a nap, like today and I couldn't relax enough.  I am winding down now.


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Oh you bet! I pretty much alternate sleeping and waking around the clock. Some "naps" are a short fifteen minutes, Others an hour or so. The longest are at night, but almost never more than three hours. I do need them, and they do make a difference.
> My energy level falls off pretty quick, but bear in mind, I am considerably older than you are.
> 
> Well that was exhausting. Back to bed now. fftobed:



That's cute Underock. I understand where you're coming from.


----------



## chic (Aug 19, 2015)

Lara said:


> Years ago, I read somewhere that a 1 1/2 hour nap is a "power nap" but any more than that will begin to interrupt your normal sleep pattern. Many Mediterranean countries close shops in the afternoons for 2 hours…allowing for siestas. But then their work day doesn't end until 7pm.*
> 
> In the News in April 2015,* Catalonia in northeast Spain is the first region to propose to Parliament that they change change that:
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2015/04/10/end-...egion-wants-to-call-time-on-long-lunches.html



Good luck to Spain. They siesta in Greece too and for longer. It's harder to steal a nap in the U.S. Zzzzzz...


----------

